# GLA Atomic Co2 Regulator Review- updated 2/6/2013



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

ok.. set up in under 5 minutes. Attached to a standard tank with little trouble. 

The only problem i see is that without a bubble counter, it would be semi hard for those new to the hobby to judge co2. I of course have a drop checker and will be checking it in 2 hours to see where i am. 

I must say. It pairs nicely with my GLA atomic inline diffuser


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 on what you said about the bubble counter. Otherwise that thing seems to last forever durability/quality wise.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks really nice. As for no bubble counter, I really am loving not using an inline one but that is always an option. You can get nice ones from ADA, knock offs on [Ebay Link Removed] I made mine out of a check valve and an oral syringe thing.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

talontsiawd said:


> It looks really nice. As for no bubble counter, I really am loving not using an inline one but that is always an option. You can get nice ones from ADA, knock offs on [Ebay Link Removed] I made mine out of a check valve and an oral syringe thing.


thats a good idea.. never thought of that!


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> +1 on what you said about the bubble counter. Otherwise that thing seems to last forever durability/quality wise.


only having it for like 4 hours.. i have to agree... its a solid piece of equipment.. I will definitely recommend it to everyone


----------



## Jiinx (May 28, 2012)

Just wondering how you feel about it still? Where would you place the bubble counter? I'm such a newbie..not sure how I would fit one on if I purchase this product. I don't want to buy the atomic diffuser...can I still go with a reactor ?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I have an atomic regulator from GLA as well and I've got to say its one of my favorite regulators that I've purchased from them. It's very well-built and the needle valve allows for super-fine adjustment. They also look really cool!

Regarding bubble counters, the in-line type work just fine. You can hide it in your stand or attach it to the side of the aquarium. It really isn't too big of a deal IMO.

You can use these regulators with a reactor, but to be honest the atomic diffusers that they sell are going to be much, much more efficient than MOST reactors. I had a reactor on my 90G and I recently switched to a 45mm GLA atomic diffuser. I'm using about 1/3 the CO2 (BPS) with the diffuser compared o with the reactor, and i'm getting the same concentration level in my aquarium.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

As Philip (AzFishKid) said, you can use an inline bubble counter. Depending on your method of diffusion, you may not see much benefit. I find I really need one with my inline atomic reactor since I cannot see it working. If you use a reactor, which is possible with any CO2 setup I can think of, you could make it out clear PVC or buy a clear one so you can see the bubbles and therefore not need a bubble counter. Or you can make/buy an inline one. 

Basically, you can use a bubble counter and a reactor on this, and other co2 systems, even if they are a complete kit. The regulator (not just this, any regulator) doesn't prevent you from using a reactor or inline bubble counter what so ever. 

I know figuring out co2 is hard and don't mean to come off harshly, I just am trying to be thorough so you can make the right choice for your self.

I will say that I am very impressed by my atomic diffuser however. Never used a reactor but this is the best diffuser I have owned and being inline is a big perk as well. I don't like the actual look of the in tank ones compared to other options however which kind of matters to me so I don't know if I would buy the in tank ones, even though I know they work better than others I have used, I would just up the co2.


----------



## Starry (Aug 7, 2002)

Looking at this regulator on the GLA site. It sure looks different. How it's so cheap compared to traditional style regulators? What would be pros/cons of this vs. the Nature Beast/ Primo systems? I have a small tank, so I wouldn't be using the atomic diffuser for now, maybe later on a larger tank.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

AzFishKid said:


> I have an atomic regulator from GLA as well and I've got to say its one of my favorite regulators that I've purchased from them. It's very well-built and the needle valve allows for super-fine adjustment. They also look really cool!
> 
> Regarding bubble counters, the in-line type work just fine. You can hide it in your stand or attach it to the side of the aquarium. It really isn't too big of a deal IMO.
> 
> You can use these regulators with a reactor, but to be honest the atomic diffusers that they sell are going to be much, much more efficient than MOST reactors. I had a reactor on my 90G and I recently switched to a 45mm GLA atomic diffuser. I'm using about 1/3 the CO2 (BPS) with the diffuser compared o with the reactor, and i'm getting the same concentration level in my aquarium.



FYI, unless you were using the same working pressure with your reactor as you're using with the Atomic diffuser and you've not had to increase your working pressure substantially to accomodate the diffuser, then you're not using less CO2. The bubbles may be the same size but increasing the working pressure from 15 psi to 35 psi means you have a larger amount of CO2 occupying the same volume. It was discussed ad nauseum on the forum when the diffusers first came out.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Jeff5614 said:


> FYI, unless you were using the same working pressure with your reactor as you're using with the Atomic diffuser and you've not had to increase your working pressure substantially to accomodate the diffuser, then you're not using less CO2. The bubbles may be the same size but increasing the working pressure from 15 psi to 35 psi means you have a larger amount of CO2 occupying the same volume. It was discussed ad nauseum on the forum when the diffusers first came out.


I can say with certainty that my Atomic diffuser is more efficient than my Cal Aqua in tank as I had to switch them for a week and didn't make any changes.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> I had a reactor on my 90G and I recently switched to a 45mm GLA atomic diffuser. I'm using about 1/3 the CO2 (BPS) with the diffuser compared o with the reactor, and i'm getting the same concentration level in my aquarium.


As Jeff5614 said, your comparison is not even remotely valid. Reactors have extremely low working pressure. Atomic diffusers have very high (by aquarium standards) working pressure. That means the each bubble with the diffuser might actually contain, like, 9 times more CO2 than each bubble with the reactor. In such example, if you are running your diffuser at 1/3 BPS, you are actually using 3 time _more_ CO2 than you did before. More, not less.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up-- obviously i wasn't correct in my assumption. Sorry if i misled anyone.

However, if i were running 10psi and 3bps with a reactor, wouldn't that be the same as 30psi and 1bps with an atomic diffuser? Or does the difference in volume not correlate that closely?

Regardless, i do believe that the GLA atomic diffusers are definitely some of the best on the market. The mist that they put out is much finer than what other atomic diffuser brands can do. While perhaps my previous statement about it being more efficient than a reactor may or may not be correct, the GLA atomic diffusers are extremely efficient themselves.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

If anyone wants to see the mist there is a video on youtube. I just got one about 2 weeks ago and love it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ia2iYC96lo
I also just bought the paintball regulator and the needle valve is amazing.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I just got my GLA Regulator and Atomic Diffusor, both are simply amazing.
Tons of tiny bubbles!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It seems like it would work better right under the filter intake so there is less gas wasted.

The regulator looks perfect for a smaller tank and is the kind of gear you leave out on display.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I got one for sale if anyone is interested. Just throwing it out there


----------



## Starry (Aug 7, 2002)

Forumsnow said:


> I got one for sale if anyone is interested. Just throwing it out there


How come you're selling it? Not happy with it? I'm actually looking to place an order for the atomic regulator asap.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

No I loved it was a really great starter reg. I am switching because I recently bought a 12 long so I got a good deal on I viktor reg to run both aquariums off of a 5lb tank. If you're interested in mine let me know. Only had for like 4 months running on my 20 long and is in new condition. A 20oz tank lasted me like 2 months pumping a ton using the in tank atomic diffuser and just recently ran one of the in line atomics with it on my 2213.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Isn't this single stage?


----------



## Starry (Aug 7, 2002)

Forumsnow said:


> No I loved it was a really great starter reg. I am switching because I recently bought a 12 long so I got a good deal on I viktor reg to run both aquariums off of a 5lb tank. If you're interested in mine let me know. Only had for like 4 months running on my 20 long and is in new condition. A 20oz tank lasted me like 2 months pumping a ton using the in tank atomic diffuser and just recently ran one of the in line atomics with it on my 2213.


Thanks, but I'd rather just order from GLA. And I think you may have a paintball one, I need the CGA320 version. The reason I haven't ordered yet is exactly the reason you mentioned - I just can't make up my mind between the atomic and a traditional regulator, in case I want to run two tanks off one CO2 cylinder in the future.


----------



## Geoscouter (Feb 22, 2011)

Forumsnow said:


> I got one for sale if anyone is interested. Just throwing it out there


Pm sent


----------



## Starry (Aug 7, 2002)

I ordered my Atomic regulator V3 last night, and it shipped today. Super excited! I need to go buy a tank now, and I'll post when I get it set up in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

Jeffww said:


> Isn't this single stage?


Everything orlando sells is single stage i think.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Starry (Aug 7, 2002)

jreich said:


> Everything orlando sells is single stage i think.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


He has one dual stage. But, from what I've read recently, end of tank dump isn't an issue with ALL single stage regulators. as long as you have a decent quality set-up, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

I have one of there single stage regs and run my tank empty by axident all the time and never had an eotd.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Starry (Aug 7, 2002)

My Atomic V3 Regulator has arrived! I was not prepared for how small it would be. It's really sleek, solid, and well-built. I'm glad I opted for this instead of a traditional two-gauge industrial regulator. I thought I'd post some pics for those who are interested. In the last pic you can see it installed on a 5 lb tank. 

FWIW, Orlando has been amazing. I was setting it up this afternoon, I had a few questions, he answered each one within a few minutes, and is always happy to do so even when the questions are basic or a little dumb. For me, it was well worth spending a bit extra (ok, double) for this one vs. the Aquatek for the peace of mind, ease of use and awesome support.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

That is sleek. I wanna buy just b/c it looks so good.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

That is actually bigger than I thought they were.


----------



## Starry (Aug 7, 2002)

radioman said:


> That is actually bigger than I thought they were.


whaaat? How much smaller could it get? I do have small lady hands


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I have the largest CO2 Atomizer Diffusor from GLA and I have to say it impressed me (no easy accomplishment) after having used a wide variety of reactors and diffusors over the years. It is, hands down the best one I've had yet (now almost 10 years into the hobby).


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

*GLA Atomic reg.*



Forumsnow said:


> I got one for sale if anyone is interested. Just throwing it out there


Still have it?

Thanks.

-Larcat


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

i have the GLA Primo regulator and inline atomic diffusor, took me few day to figure out the flow(mainly cuz of leak i didnt notice right away) and now im runnin around 3bps 50psi. im very happy with it!!!


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

cool is the atomic regulator v3considered a dual stage or single stage?


----------



## Starry (Aug 7, 2002)

mcaquatic said:


> cool is the atomic regulator v3considered a dual stage or single stage?


I'm not sure, but I wouldn't get bogged down with that detail. It won't allow end-of-tank dumps from what I know, and that's all that matters (with respect to single/dual stage anyway). If you really need details, ask Orlando by emailing GLA directly.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone have more reviews on this regulator? Also what is end of tank dumps?


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have mine for about a month now and it is still amazing!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

It seems GLA is out of stock of smaller size atomizer. Anyone have tried e-eebay products who can share reviews?

There is one store base in San Francisco that sells the same. I forgot what it was.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orlando's supposedly getting in a new shipment today. They should be updated in a few days.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I just found out they are also selling Up aqua atomizer. Had anyone use this to share a feedback?

I ve read somewhere GLA in tank atomizer was manufactured by Intense and they are made in Taiwan or China.

I think there must be the same product sold somewhere on the web.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I just found this on eee-bay.
It looks the same.


Item : 250941123854


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

herns said:


> I just found this on eee-bay.
> It looks the same.
> 
> 
> Item : 250941123854


And I just found the reg from that seller as well, a ton cheaper too about $90 usd counting shipping.

ebay

Item: 251024118347


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Also, what's the working pressure on this thing? I have an atomic diffuser so it must be greater than 30 psi


----------



## jerome736 (Oct 13, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> And I just found the reg from that seller as well, a ton cheaper too about $90 usd counting shipping.
> 
> ebay
> 
> Item: 251024118347


Did you end up figuring out if this was the same thing? Looks like its 220V instead of 110V so would probably need an adapter, and is the thread on that thing CGA320 too like the GLA one?

-Jerome


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> Also, what's the working pressure on this thing? I have an atomic diffuser so it must be greater than 30 psi



I just got one from e--bay for $13 shipped. Works fine. It runs on 20 psi.

How often do you clean this atomizer and what method everybody use?


----------



## jerome736 (Oct 13, 2008)

herns said:


> I just got one from e--bay for $13 shipped. Works fine. It runs on 20 psi.
> 
> How often do you clean this atomizer and what method everybody use?


Did you end up getting that GLA look alike Regulator from evilbay? I sent them a message regarding it and this was the response I got haha

"*Dear jerome736,*

very sorry for the delay reply 
yes it should suit CGA 320
as it is same as http://www.aquatouch.com/freshwater.html
there is a regulator Co2 too
thanks

*- aqualabsexpress"*


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I think I got mine from u-barn seller from HK.

About two years, there was a seller aquah8 that blocked me for asking a lot of questions about co2 diffusers. LOL!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup I bought the regulator, all in all about $90 including shipping. The actual regulator looks a bit different from GLA but the guy said eBay won't let him change the picture so he sent them to me directly. It is the newer model from the manufatuer but it still functions the same. Once I get it I will post pics and a review.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

karatekid14 said:


> Yup I bought the regulator, all in all about $90 including shipping. The actual regulator looks a bit different from GLA but the guy said eBay won't let him change the picture so he sent them to me directly. It is the newer model from the manufatuer but it still functions the same. Once I get it I will post pics and a review.


Was your solenoid 220v or 110v? The pic shows 220v.


----------



## jerome736 (Oct 13, 2008)

Can you also post the pic the guy sent you?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

herns said:


> How often do you clean atomizer and what method everybody use?


Anyone?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

jerome736 said:


> Can you also post the pic the guy sent you?


It appears to be the 220v version

Herns- Look at what Darkblade says, that is what I do http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195365


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

There are tricks to get around the 220 thing, especially since that solenoid pulls so little power.

My other question, will this screw onto US cylinders? Being from the UK, I would think it was metric?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> It appears to be the 220v version
> 
> Herns- Look at what Darkblade says, that is what I do http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195365


He was referring to ceramic glass diffuser not atomizer. 
I would presume it would also work on atomizer.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

wanted to update my feelings on this thing..... I is a good piece, BUT it is extremely hard to adjust and to be honest, i dont really trust that gauge. If i had to do it over again, i would go back to a normal regulator


----------



## dciano (Feb 9, 2013)

*V3 GLA Atomic Regulator*

I have trouble with co2 leaking from where the threading is. It takes me forever to get a good seal on the cylinder with my V3.. even tried teflon tape..

anyone else have this problem?

i've e-mailed gla a couple times in reference to the seal but they insist it's an installation problem

I mean, screwing on a regulator isn't brain science..

The blue o-ring / gasket is in there nice and secure too..


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

you NEVER use teflon tape between a regulator and a cylinder.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

i have the same regulator i bought at a store in japan. its decent for its price paid around 50us. only complain i have is that the needle valve is pretty touchy but i did have a crappy bubble counter that started to leak co2 on me.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Must have lots of cool stuff to buy in Japan, I can only dream.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

yea japan has alot of cool stuff but i dont speak japanese mostly all the fish stores dont speak english so very hard to speak to them. prices our very good and alot of crazy shrimp and plants


----------



## dciano (Feb 9, 2013)

Gomer said:


> you NEVER use teflon tape between a regulator and a cylinder.


Why can't you? It's the first planted tank I ever set up so any info would be appreciated.

I sent in an e-mail into GLA after I posted this and they responded and recommended using their brass permaseal. I don't want to wait for shipping though, I wonder if I could pick one up at a local hardware or industrial supply store? :icon_conf


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

CGA fittings are parallel threads. For any seal with parallel threads, some type of washer is necessary. A permaseal will work, but a cheap nylon seal will work just as well. Any shop that sells or refills CO2 will have them.

Most of the threads we deal with are NPT, which are tapered threads. For those, you use some type of sealant (teflon tape, pipe dope, loctite) for a seal.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

dciano said:


> I have trouble with co2 leaking from where the threading is. It takes me forever to get a good seal on the cylinder with my V3.. even tried teflon tape..
> 
> anyone else have this problem?
> 
> ...


this was the problem i was having. Order a brass permaseal from GLA


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the exact same problem with mine.

Apparently I have a "super deep" groove in the face of the valve that is causing the problem. Orlando sent me a brass washer with an o-ring built into both sides and it worked the first time, but after my first re-fill I couldn't get it to seat again. After messing with it for a couple hours I thought I found the tightness sweet spot, but I just ran out after only a couple weeks so I guess not (it lasted nearly 3 months the first go).

My local beer home-brew supply store has the Permaseals so I'm going to pick one up while they re-fill my tank again. Is there any special trick to installing the Permaseal? Is it safe to assume that teflon (or any other type of sealing goop) is not advised for this connection either?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

From what I gather, there is a slight cosmetic difference on where the gauge sits and the display of the gauge between the GL V3 and the ebay one (made by Intense). The ebay one also has a european plug (which is easily remedied).

What is gained (iyo) by using the GreenLeaf re-badge Intense one for $70+shipping more?

Am I missing something?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Gomer said:


> From what I gather, there is a slight cosmetic difference on where the gauge sits and the display of the gauge between the GL V3 and the ebay one (made by Intense). The ebay one also has a european plug (which is easily remedied).
> 
> What is gained (iyo) by using the GreenLeaf re-badge Intense one for $70+shipping more?
> 
> Am I missing something?


You've got to pay attention to the solenoid voltage on the eBay atomic regs. I have yet to see on rated for 110VAC.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, low power 110-->220V converters are pretty cheap...way cheaper than $70+shipping. Anything else I might be missing?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Gomer said:


> Well, low power 110-->220V converters are pretty cheap...way cheaper than $70+shipping. Anything else I might be missing?


Do not get the one from eBay. It will not work. I got the converter and the thing when plugged in made a hideously loud humming noise. It was so loud I could hear it downstairs with all the doors closed. I don't know why it made these noises but it was so loud as to be unusable.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

can anyone PM me the maximum bubbles per second this regulator can allow?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks for the tip KK14. Even with the ebay, I'd still be more inclined to get the GLA one, though the markup seems hefty. People in general seem happy with them. All this ebay hunt was just spurred on with the out-of-stock status of the V3.


----------



## dciano (Feb 9, 2013)

msawdey said:


> this was the problem i was having. Order a brass permaseal from GLA


Thanks

I'm going to order one tonight


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

dciano said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm going to order one tonight


 
For what it's worth, the brass Permaseal did not help my leak (though I still think my problem is due to the deep face groove on my valve). While i was at the store I sprung for a $.50 nylon seal and that seems to be working fine. 

Anyway, if I were you I'd spend the extra little bit and also get the nylon one (assuming you haven't already tried that).


----------



## dciano (Feb 9, 2013)

syzygy9 said:


> For what it's worth, the brass Permaseal did not help my leak (though I still think my problem is due to the deep face groove on my valve). While i was at the store I sprung for a $.50 nylon seal and that seems to be working fine.
> 
> Anyway, if I were you I'd spend the extra little bit and also get the nylon one (assuming you haven't already tried that).


I actually placed a nylon one on there and the seal seems to be good. There isn't any co2 hissing out from where the threading is anymore, but I think I might have a leak somewhere else because there doesn't seem to be a lot of pressure.

I'll have to do some testing.


----------

